# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Efiling help please

## jennnnnnnn

Hi all.  I want to fill in my personal tax return on sars efiling and am having a bit of a problem. I hope someone can help.  I registered on the website and received an email saying I should do the following:

INDIVIDUALS 
Login to the eFiling service using your unique login name and password at www.sarsefiling.co.za 
Finally, please print out your registration form by selecting User, then Summary and then select Print Summary to print your form. Please fax this form together with a copy of your ID to 011 361 4444 
Once you are activated you can login and Click on User and then click on Tax Types to add your tax type. 

I did the above and received an email saying my registration had been activated.  I logged in and went to tax types and and added my tax type which is IT12 and clicked register. It now says "STATUS: awaiting user activation." Does anyone know what this means.  How am I supposed to activate. If i go to returns issued and click on Personal Income Tax IT12 it just brings a page saying "no records available for your selection."

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks

----------


## Dave A

If you did all this today, you probably still have to wait for SARS to activate from their side.

I registered a while ago and don't know if procedures have changed since, but I could do a fair amount of browsing before SARS did their bit on their side, but not much in the way of submitting returns.

Faxing back that form and copy of ID (and SARS activating from their side) is critical to getting full functionality.

----------


## jennnnnnnn

Thanks for the reply.  I sent in my Id and consent letter 2 weeks ago.  I only chose my tax type today though so maybe I have to wait a few days for it to be activated then.

----------


## duncan drennan

It normally seems to take them about 2-3 days to activate a new tax type registration. They will let you know. Contact them if it is not done by the end of this week.

----------

